# Paint Correction with a DA : Childs Play !!



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Paint Correction with a DA : Childs Play !!

It's been a while since I've posted in the showroom but for a number of reasons I thought I'd share this little one with you all who have DA's or those who are thinking about getting one. Personally, it does 'vex' me somewhat when I keep reading from various sectors who should know better "you can't correct paint with a DA" yeah right, utter B  X

The project, a weekend wash and brush up while the owner was away for a weekends R&R. One problem, Id hurt my back a few days prior and was having a little problem just standing. The good news, I had taken the little fella to the KDS meet earlier in the year and he'd been bending my ear ever since about me teaching him to use a machine polisher :doublesho he is only 11.

Now was the time; step in Cole (Lucifer to all that know him, you go figure !!!) the youngest member of Team Face. Essential prep had been :

(i) read and inwardly digest a copy of the Bible, Dave_KG's, Machine Polishing by Dual Action Polisher - Full Guide (if you have a DA and not printed it out you are missing a trick)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63859

(ii) Watch and listen to the Junkman's Detailing Video Series!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=116730

(iii) Watch and listen to the Junkman's Method of Moving Your Polisher at the Correct Speed.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=215465

No pictures of the Pre-Wash, Wash and Clay, that happened on the Friday evening and just about finished me off. My job now, shout encouragement and take a few pictures.

Weapons of Choice for this one. CYC DAS-6 Pro, LC Hydro Tech Pads & Polish that I had sat on my garage shelving for almost two years and never used, Poorboy's Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 / SSR2 & SSR1 WHY NOW? My garage queen was in residence & we hadn't finished the E-type so left to do this one out in the elements. I had remembered reading some time ago that PB's had particularly good working time out in the open in direct sunshine, we were not disappointed, as you can judge for yourself.

Car is now taped up, I have a long cold one in one hand, shades and twenty Marlboro and a willing apprentice champing at the bit to get stuck in.

As you can see, a few swirls and evidence it had been 'got at' by some mop happy little monkey.






















































Introducing the little fella, 11 years of age !!! With me looking over his shoulder we had both shared the first 18 x 18 inch section making sure both hand speed and downward pressure were correct. Now was his time to fly solo with me watching from the comfort of a heavily padded chair.























































Near side 25% of bonnet looking good, now a little stretch with concentration focused on keeping the DA flat on the paint surface, hand speed and pressure. And of course, showing off his hoody which he loves big time..
































































Now time for a serious inspection in full sun light to see if the refined finish was of a quality we were happy with..














































I think you would agree, not bad at all for an 11 year old with a DA  we were both happy with the results of three sets each with three H & V passes, now it's time to move on to the other side.























































24 hours later, all paintwork above the door trim and bumper had been refined, given a thorough IPA wipe-down, a coat of Amigo applied by DA with a Detailers Domain, Uber Blue 5.5 inch final polish pad & finally two coats of Menzerna Power Lock again applied by the little fella with the DA & DD Uber Black 5.5 inch Sealant Pad. Thanks to Phil for all his help, we love these pads :thumb:. Door, mirrors and bumper trim all treated to Spautopia 'Back For Good' Matt Faded Plastic Restorer. Tyres dressed with 2 coats of Car Pro Perl, all glass cleaned / polished with MER Windscreen Polish.

Next time we see her we will finish the polishing under door and bumper trim and use same LSP as above. I think it's safe to say Cole did an amazing job of the paint work & with the contrast above and below the trim is like night and day. We hope you enjoy a few finished shots, my only disappointment was not having my camera to hand when the owner came to pick her car up to go home, she was speech less as she had no idea we were going to treat her to some serious TLC while she was parked here. As I said at the beginning, Childs Play & with a DA :buffer: :thumb:


















































































If you got this far, thanks for staying with us. As always, questions, comments welcome. Next write up could be a rather large pink 7 series Volvo estate, that too will be a DA transformation or .......


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

I hate to rain on your parade but you do realize that you can't remove swirls with a DA, right?     

Nice job man, you guys really knocked it out. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Spot on my man a great little write up.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..very nice finish :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Good job Team Face!
Hope all is well with you Mike, it take it the AM is the garage queen you told me about?

Simon


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well done to the little man..

very good work indeed.

so, you can now correct high top transit vans, you doing the middle section, and your boy on your shoulders doing the top half at the same time :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Excellent work indeed!

Any more pics of the DB7 GT ?


----------



## Sunburst (Jun 3, 2012)

That's awesome. It warms my heart immensely to see some great father and son bonding and shaping the future generation of detailers at the same time. The car looks great too.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> well done to the little man..
> 
> very good work indeed.
> 
> so, you can now correct high top transit vans, you doing the middle section, and your boy on your shoulders doing the top half at the same time :lol:


Now that would be epic to see!!!

Great to see a team face showroom again, make them earn their keep mate :buffer:


----------



## aarondenney (May 3, 2011)

nice work , used to love this shape clio!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Well done lad :thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

That's fantastic teach them young :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent, great writeup and great results as well, the correction looks super good :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice work, I've tried switching to rotary and hated it - it might be quicker, but i'm no pro and can take all the time I need. My old Porter Cable still going strong, but think its time to upgrade


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Skodaw said:


> Nice work, I've tried switching to rotary and hated it - it might be quicker, but i'm no pro and can take all the time I need. My old Porter Cable still going strong, but think its time to upgrade


You may want to think about the Flex Dual-Action polisher if you consider yourself ready to step up to another machine. Keep in mind though that the Flex is only an assistant to the PC, not a replacement for the PC. You only want to cut off just as much paint or clear coat as necessary and when the PC will work, you definitely want to use it instead.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Junkman2008 said:


> You may want to think about the Flex Dual-Action polisher if you consider yourself ready to step up to another machine. Keep in mind though that the Flex is only an assistant to the PC, not a replacement for the PC. You only want to cut off just as much paint or clear coat as necessary and when the PC will work, you definitely want to use it instead.


Exactly, I'd rather have to repeat passes than go too far in one go with a rotary. It's just the vibration from the PC get's tiring and I'm hoping that some of the newer machines would help with this - funnily enough the Flex is one I've been looking at. Plus for me, the added benefit of not having to use a transformer like I do with the PC - it's just an extra peice of kit to carry around.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

The reason that you have so much vibration with the PC is because you are running it on a speed of 6. Your counter-weight can also affect this. I never use that speed because of the technique that I use. As a matter of fact, I never use a speed of 6 with any polisher that I use.

If you change up your technique to the technique that I use, not only will your results be more effective but the fatigue from the vibration will be non-existent. I call it the David and Goliath mindset. Bigger and badder does not always equal a win.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Junkman2008 said:


> The reason that you have so much vibration with the PC is because you are running it on a speed of 6. Your counter-weight can also affect this. I never use that speed because of the technique that I use. As a matter of fact, I never use a speed of 6 with any polisher that I use.
> 
> If you change up your technique to the technique that I use, not only will your results be more effective but the fatigue from the vibration will be non-existent. I call it the David and Goliath mindset. Bigger and badder does not always equal a win.


Never thought of that, looks like I might need to take a look over on Youtube and find some of your videos and give them a watch :buffer:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Go into partnership, you have an asset there mate. 

Great work :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Give this little chap 10 years, and we will all have someone to worry about ..
Nice work little chap :thumb:..


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

Brilliant work!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dooka said:


> Give this little chap 10 years, and we will all have someone to worry about ..
> Nice work little chap :thumb:..


theres a few I've seen that should be worrying now Rob :lol: :lol:


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Top notch work.
Your not-so-little worker is better at it than some pro body shops I could mention.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

G51 NAV said:


> Top notch work.
> Your not-so-little worker is better at it than some pro body shops I could mention.


I agree. Like half of the "detail shops" here i the USA.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Nice little write up. Good advice I like the look of those pads for mine


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Junkman2008 said:


> I agree. Like half of the "detail shops" here i the USA.


Hello Junkman...I didn't know you were a regular poster here...what an absolute pleasure.








Followed your You Tube video tutorials for a while now, in fact I recently commented on a couple (MajorFubar69).


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Yes, I lurk here more than I post but this is probably the board that I am most active on right now. Great bunch of guys here who make a "brutha' in his garage" feel very welcome. :thumb:


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Thats brilliant, the Clio looks mint as well. Fantastic work.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Junkman2008 said:


> Yes, I lurk here more than I post but this is probably the board that I am most active on right now. Great bunch of guys here who make a "brutha' in his garage" feel very welcome. :thumb:


Just giving back what you give to us. You sit there talking to a camera on a tripod which must feel ridiculous to start with but your enthusiasm is infectious and it's like we're right there with you. I've even found myself nodding at the damn screen and going "uh huh, I get ya" like you could actually see me  How bad is that!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work Cole, good on ya!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Love this post Mike.
But I am surprised you did not know the young lads capabilities after all. He watches listens and learns of a great tutor as in You.

I know you have punished yourself long and hard and had some major hurdles to over come. But like yours son you over came and learned as well as mastered.

Life is a big book and as long as you are prepared to open yourself up to knowledge and understanding. It will never end.

But back to the star of the show. Congratulations lad and the transformation and finish is Top drawer. Look forward to you next outing with your polisher. But you now know you have to better this details. But most of all do not lose he love of doing it as this is key.
Gordon.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

wee fella has skills! great job, clio looks fantastic


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

G51 NAV said:


> Just giving back what you give to us. You sit there talking to a camera on a tripod which must feel ridiculous to start with but your enthusiasm is infectious and it's like we're right there with you. I've even found myself nodding at the damn screen and going "uh huh, I get ya" like you could actually see me  How bad is that!


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I only feel silly when someone walks past the garage and looks at me like, "Who in the hell are you talking to?" :lol:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great work team Face always enjoys your write ups and always a top job done well done when you sending him to me sure i can find a few things to practice on :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there guys :thumb:


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Great job. Looks real well & it's great to get the youngsters involved and interested. 

I was a bit shy on correcting by DA until I did y old 306 a few months ago with my DA, some Hex pads & Megs but the correction levels like yours was imense.

:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

You "both " did a good job there. Looking at the photos got me thinking,does anyone actually use the D handle?l never do.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Team Face :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Congrats little man Cole . A star in the making to be sure :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

That brings back memories, my first car was a Clio the exact same colour as that one. 

Lovely finish, well done to your boy.

I have done plenty of correction on various cars using my pc which I bought a good 6 years ago and its still going strong, also have a makita which I use along with it. DA's are a great place to start and theres no harm sticking with them.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thanks for all comments re the little fella, he is well pleased with your praise.*



CraigQQ said:


> well done to the little man.. very good work indeed.
> 
> so, you can now correct high top transit vans, you doing the middle section, and your boy on your shoulders doing the top half at the same time :lol:


For a giggle we may even be able to reproduce that thought, in reality it wont be for long, he's already to heavy for my back but in the interests of amusement we will see what we can do.



amiller said:


> Excellent work indeed!
> 
> Any more pics of the DB7 GT ?


Will see what I can dig out 



Sunburst said:


> That's awesome. It warms my heart immensely to see some great father and son bonding and shaping the future generation of detailers at the same time. The car looks great too.


Thank you, we both appreciate your thoughts. We are in a delicate / very difficult situation and anything that can make his time with me interesting I will do it.



stangalang said:


> Great to see a team face showroom again, make them earn their keep mate :buffer:


Thanks Matt, appreciate the thoughts :thumb:



AaronGTi said:


> Well done lad :thumb:


Cheers Aaron :thumb:



Trip tdi said:


> Excellent, great writeup and great results as well, the correction looks super good :thumb:


He did well until the point where he found a small hologram and then tried to convince me it was my fault it was there :wall::wall: 



dooka said:


> Give this little chap 10 years, and we will all have someone to worry about ..
> Nice work little chap :thumb:..


Thanks for the thoughts he is still reading them, I think he is almost hooked.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I bet the hologram was your fault


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

your lad should be very proud


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Thanks Fella's, he hasnt stopped smiling all day reading you comments*



.Z.R. said:


> Brilliant work!!





CraigQQ said:


> theres a few I've seen that should be worrying now Rob :lol: :lol:





G51 NAV said:


> Top notch work.
> Your not-so-little worker is better at it than some pro body shops I could mention.





X-Type_Bobstar said:


> Thats brilliant, the Clio looks mint as well. Fantastic work.





cotter said:


> Great work Cole, good on ya!


Just to say thank you to everyone who commented, the little fella hasnt stopped grinning all day while checking every 30 minutes :wall: You really have made him a Super Happy Chap !! Only downside he wants to do my car :doublesho yeah right. :lol:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Well done fella, fantastic work:thumb:
Looks like we got another pro in the making:buffer:...
The expression of total confidence in your face says it all... nice one:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Not sure how it's taken me 3 days but WOW!!!!!!

Cole, you little star mate - Awesome job there!!!! Seriously impressive work, and even more impressive to see an 11 year old with not only the skills to do this, but to have the dedication to actually take on this sort of thing and see it through to the end!! 

I must admit at 11 I'd have probably done one 1/4 of the bonnet and then lost concentration :lol:

Great to see the future generation of Team Face looking strong....

Are you going to send him out around the neighbourhood Mike? It's a bit different to what most 11 year olds will be offering when they knock on neighbours doors and offer to clean a car 

Great work though, excellent to see!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work there :thumb:

mike


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

A great transformation from Team Face. Congratulations have to go out to Cole, not just for the skill shown but the will to stick at it. Well done little fella:thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job..


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Love it , a little confidence boost for me to break out my buff daddy 

Well done


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Junkman2008 said:


> I hate to rain on your parade but you do realize that you can't remove swirls with a DA, right?
> 
> Nice job man, you guys really knocked it out. :thumb: :thumb:


I do agree but then I'm being pedantic as you can't remove swirls full stop, you can however remove clear coat around the swirls to level it off and make the "swirls" disappear.... Lol

Nice job from the young one!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Superb kid


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Spoony said:


> I do agree but then I'm being pedantic as you can't remove swirls full stop, you can however remove clear coat around the swirls to level it off and make the "swirls" disappear.... Lol
> 
> Nice job from the young one!


Although it is so tongue & cheek.  I never thought I would see this posted again on DW. Truer word have never been spoken :thumb: FACT.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Love it !


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic post guys. Superb work! Really hope you keep the love for detailing!


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Top work! Send your son up north.... !


----------

